# The Start of Our Journey~Little Black Baby



## OnTarget324 (Nov 8, 2012)

In the summer of 2010, I went to my first saddleseat barn. I started riding, (I had just came from a western barn) I started helping out, and then one weekend when feeding outside, I saw Him. There was three horses in one huge pasture, 27 year old Belle, babysitting two yearlings, Poppy and Jett. Poppy was a cute but crazy dapple grey mare, and Jett was a small awkward beat up black gelding. I fell in love with Jett. I knew I'd never get a horse, so I ignored him the best I could. That winter, he came inside for training. A reverend bought him for driving. Cool, I thought. Someone will be able to enjoy him. By the time he was 2, the reverend stopped paying. But my trainer, Carm, kept up his training. Jett was two, and came inside for training four months after two three year olds, and already was two months ahead of them. April 17, we bought him. I was 13 at the time. 13! With a 2 year old! Dumbest thing your parents can do for you, just saying. Carm was doing all the "training", Jett had a bit in his mouth, and was "lunging" nicely. 
I put in over 106 hours as an apprentice (?) at the barn. Moved 12 bales of hay in 90 degree weather one day. I ended up, along with my best friend Bailey, got sick of how she was treating us. So finally, (She followed me so I was the decision maker) I decided I was ready to go. We looked around at barns, and one barn wanted me, but not Jett. So I gave up my future of showing. Bailey went there. Her horse, Jett's uncle, was being drugged. (whole other story)
I went to this AMAZING barn, Coyote Junction Equestrian. 
In my next post, if you guys want it, I'll post the horrific story of trailering/Leaving, Daybreak Farms.


----------

